# Forum Tweaks



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

Just an FYI - you may see some changes to the forums. We're tweaking the template a bit. I'll be adding to this list as I go through and make changes.


*White Space *- Fixed a "feature" introduced in vBulletin 4 that added a weird buffer to signatures in the "old style" postbit. Basically, your signature never seemed to align to your post, adding a huge buffer of space between your text and your post. Sometimes, dramatically so.

Now fixed.
*Useless vB Info *- Remove things like "Forum Key" and "Forum Permissions". Nobody ever used this stuff, it's useless, thus gone.
*FA Ads *- Adding FA ads to some areas of the forum. Experiment for placement. This is NOT meant to make the forums over-burdened with ads, but is mean to help reduce ad strain on the main site (we're trying to remove ads from right under FA's main header, yet still offering advertisers solid exposure).

We're experimenting with placement still, but trying to make them subtle and relatively user friendly (which is our goal in the first place). Only clean ads are being ported over at this time.
*New Logo *- New forum logo using FA's new Ferrox logo to quasi-jump ahead for the UI updates coming soonish.
*New Mod Tools *- New mod tools installed to make it easier to handle the... uh, less than pleasurable users who sometimes grace our forums.


----------



## Browder (Nov 28, 2010)

Wlll Fender make an appearance again, or is it too early for cosmetics?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2010)

I personally think the ads on the forums is a cool idea.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

Skift said:


> I personally think the ads on the forums is a cool idea.


 
I'm fine with them, except for the fact that they got implemented right before the one time I decide I'm bored enough to go on FAF in public.

And I'm too lazy to figure out how to block them.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2010)

You better not break any of my customisations >:[


Just wondering: Will the mature filter setting on the main-site carry over to here if we're logged into FA? or will it always be non-porn ads on the forum?

I'm not sure I want to have random dragon dildos appearing under my posts.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You better not break any of my customisations >:[
> 
> 
> Just wondering: Will the mature filter setting on the main-site carry over to here if we're logged into FA? or will it always be non-porn ads on the forum?
> ...


To start, I am only carrying over the /clean/ ads.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh hey, love the Fur Affinity Forums banner-type-style-thing :U


----------



## Willow (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so disoriented D:

At least it's not as confusing as when the mods kept messing with the layout.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

I love the new banner, 'Neer.

Very slick.


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 28, 2010)

I like it c:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

Not very official as far as I know, but that quite bugs me. It's normal for me to see _art _ advertisements on _art_ sites such as FA, but on FAF?
They also added that foxfaggy title-image, which doesn't fit the site at all, judging from the community.
FAF is not an art site, not a webcomic site, but a forum! First, it's a forum. Check out it's name - Furaffinity _Forums_. There is an art section, but before it, the site is a forum. A forum consists people that were used to surfing the site clearly, without any advertisements. If not them, at least me.
I'd rather look at "Vbulltin4" than this horrible title. What is this "a"? At least add an F, this is not a reference for "ae" or "/a/"

Oh, you want to reduce stress from the main site? Well, I think you should try to reduce the advertisements _generally_. Adverts, in my forums? That's more likely than you think.
By hosting ads on the site you gain money - that's the reason. Man's best friend is the dollar, after all. 

This tardrages me.

+ Not only that I hate to see horrible art in front of my face, or bipolars in fursuits.


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 28, 2010)

The only money that FA gets from ads is more users buying ads. It's not like google adverts or any of that annoying shit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

Sigilgoat said:


> The only money that FA gets from ads is more users buying ads. It's not like google adverts or any of that annoying shit.


Oh, okay. That seems fine to me.


Take them down from the forums >:[


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't!

And I wouldn't if I could, I find them relevant and unobtrusive.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2010)

Are the ads up already? because I can't see them and I'm not blocking them any more.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Not very official as far as I know, but that quite bugs me. It's normal for me to see _art _ advertisements on _art_ sites such as FA, but on FAF?


FAF is an extension of FA, and a part of the whole shebang.



CynicalCirno said:


> They also added that foxfaggy title-image, which doesn't fit the site at all, judging from the community.


Damn them for having a logo! Sorry, but it's very subtle, and doesn't overtake the entire community, inject itself into your posts, haunt your dreams, tell you that you're fat or that you should murder your parents. It's a logo. It's a simple, yet effective logo.



CynicalCirno said:


> FAF is not an art site, not a webcomic site, but a forum! First, it's a forum. Check out it's name - Furaffinity _Forums_. There is an art section, but before it, the site is a forum. A forum consists people that were used to surfing the site clearly, without any advertisements. If not them, at least me.
> I'd rather look at "Vbulltin4" than this horrible title. What is this "a"? At least add an F, this is not a reference for "ae" or "/a/"


Actually, if you look at it, the logo does spell out "FA". It's pretty simple and subtle. And yes, FAF are forums. Forums populated by most of FA's users, and some who just reside here. But it is part of FA, and it is free. The advertisements will be subtle, not overburdening and not in your face.

And "vBulletin" is a better title than "Fur Affinity Forums"? I'm sorry, but... you do in fact realize that A) the domain is forums.furaffinity.net and that B) the forums still do cost money to run, right?



CynicalCirno said:


> Adverts, in my forums?


Sorry, I forgot you were paying for all of this. My bad, let me roll back all the forums changes. God. Your ego is worse than Dragoneer's.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know if this was a glitch or not, but this seems like a really bad place to put the ads


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

There should be a hiding button, after all. I could put up a yellow sticker of "no parking" on my monitor, to temporairly block myself from viewing them when I am either at the top or the bottom of the page, but I'd have to steal a sticker from a local parking field.


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There should be a hiding button, after all. I could put up a yellow sticker of "no parking" on my monitor, to temporairly block myself from viewing them when I am either at the top or the bottom of the page, but I'd have to steal a sticker from a local parking field.



It's called AdBlock


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I don't know if this was a glitch or not, but this seems like a really bad place to put the ads


 I'm looking after the first post (as it is on FA, after Journals and Images) and the footer. Pretty much that.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

Just use Adblocker on Firefox. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm looking after the first post (as it is on FA, after Journals and Images) and the footer. Pretty much that.


 I've never seen ads in Journals and Images on FA @_@

It seems like one of those spots that will just end up too 'in your face' and annoy people more than anything. Maybe I just think that because I'm a jackass, though.


Jared said:


> Just use Adblocker on Firefox. It's not rocket science.


 Websites shouldn't require outside tools to be enjoyable, really.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

I forfeit



Jared said:


> Just use Adblocker on Firefox. It's not rocket science.


 
I won't ever use the adblocker on firefox.
Opera might have an adblocker though.

To me, milkytracker is rocket science.


----------



## Browder (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Think of yourself as a president, FA and FAF being two different areas / cities.


 This is where you screwed up. He's NOT a president he's a dictator. Be thankful that he's a kind one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> This is where you screwed up. He's NOT a president he's a dictator. Be thankful that he's a kind one.


 
The term "dictator" does not exist in the 21th centuary.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Websites shouldn't require outside tools to be enjoyable, really.


 
Okay, so Adblocker is there for you, but you won't use it because you like to complain/too stuck up to back down. I see how it is, now.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The term "dictator" does not exist in the 21th centuary.


 u trollin hard

Thlayli: No but good job taking what I said waaayyyy out of context


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

Holsety said:


> u trollin hard
> 
> Thlayli: No but good job taking what I said waaayyyy out of context


 
Actually there is no dictator in the world currently. Kim Jong Il? People chose him, and people will choose his son. They are brainwashed. Iran... I'm not sure, but I guess they vote or die. That's still democracy - they vote. Same in Egypt, Jordan, Syria and other countries that seem "dictatoric". The actual dictator does not exist anywhere. The term is gone.
We can't compare N to a dictator, because he does not work like that. If he did, he'd threaten me with permabans and take forum taxes.
President, prime minister and in some cases "King" fit much better.

Sadly, The King is dead, and we're left with Prime minister and President. The prime minsiter is the lead of the country here, but in bigger countries like the USC, presidents control everything - so I chose president.

but this is not politics or alphalsapha


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey I have a cool idea, lets talk about the forum tweaks on the forum tweaks thread.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The term "dictator" does not exist in the 21th centuary.


 Possibly not in the 21st centuary, no.
But in the 21st Century, Hell yes it does. Heck, I just use the term "dictator", and here, I did it again.

Oh, and here, have a list of dictators in the 21st century:

http://freepress.org/departments/display/9/2005/1163


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Possibly not in the 21st centuary, no.
> But in the 21st Century, Hell yes it does. Heck, I just use the term "dictator", and here, I did it again.
> 
> Oh, and here, have a list of dictators in the 21st century:
> ...


"George W. Bush"

Okay. That's sad.

Don't they first get into an embarrasing sex case then get called dictators?

Also turns out that I share name with one of them.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wrote a bunch of stuff...


Hell, your own FA profile states two things:
_"*I'm pretty much a failtroll*, sometimes a bit weeabooic, but it never prevents me from doing anything." _and _"*I am not a furry. *I forgot the reason of me coming here, but I know one  thing - I knew the forums before I knew the actual site. The forums  serve as a main site for me, I know more people there, more people there  know me."_

I think you may not really know what the hell "Fur Affinity" is, let alone what the Fur Affinity Forums are. I'm not saying you can't pick one over the other, but... c'mon here!

I'm sorry, but... you're an idiot.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Hell, your own FA profile states two things:
> _"*I'm pretty much a failtroll*, sometimes a bit weeabooic, but it never prevents me from doing anything." _and the _"*I am not a furry. *I forgot the reason of me coming here, but I know one  thing - I knew the forums before I knew the actual site. The forums  serve as a main site for me, I know more people there, more people there  know me."_
> 
> I think you may not really know what the hell "Fur Affinity" is, let alone what the Fur Affinity Forums are. I'm not saying you can't pick one over the other, but... c'mon here!
> ...



Small talk is small talk. I may not be you, I may be an idiot, but how is it important here? Do I have to be intelligent to express an opinion, no matter how idiotic it is?

Yes, I don't know. I admit that I don't know. I don't know too many things. I ask.
How do I know?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I may not be you, I may be an idiot, but how is it important here? Do I have to be intelligent to express an opinion, no matter how idiotic it is?


Because when you're tearing down the site, being overly critical and are forming opinions that lack any rational reasoning for your criticism. I am not above feedback and people giving an opinions, but so far I am seeing a complete lack of any real... well... anything.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

Love, and be loved in return guys!!!! <3<3<3
No but really, the forum tweaks are fine to me, as long as a page doesn't pop up having me to click on the "skip ad" to get to the page I want to go.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Because when you're tearing down the site, being overly critical and are forming opinions that lack any rational reasoning for your criticism. I am not above feedback and people giving an opinions, but so far I am seeing a complete lack of any real... well... anything.


 
Occasionally people say that to me. Everybody has a turn to say it. Now that you say it, I can know what's wrong, and I know what to fix. 
Thanks.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 28, 2010)

I quite like all the updates, the only thing that annoys me is that the "welcome" in the banner is half-hovering over the "fur affinity forums". It's not a big problem, but it's definately a niggle!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm gonna just say that I'm not convinced about the ads after the first post of each page. All it does is break up the flow of the thread, like an enforced time-out. Add to that, most of them are animated, and it distacts from the thread itself.

Possibly sticking them at the very top would work a little nicer for reading purposes.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2010)

Are there plans to do stuff to the forum skin as well? Using some kind of skin to integrate the ads into the design would make it look a ton better.

[edit]Fuck, doublepost.[/edit]


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Are there plans to do stuff to the forum skin as well? Using some kind of skin to integrate the ads into the design would make it look a ton better.


Yeppers, we do have plans for that.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> *White Space *- Fixed a "feature" introduced in vBulletin 4 that added a weird buffer to signatures in the "old style" postbit. Basically, your signature never seemed to align to your post, adding a huge buffer of space between your text and your post. Sometimes, dramatically so.
> 
> Now fixed.



Fuck

Yes


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

I found an F in the site banner:






Do I win a prize?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I found an F in the site banner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes. You win scorn, because it's pretty bloody obvious.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes. You win scorn, because it's pretty bloody obvious.


 
TROLL, TROLL, TROLL! STOP TROLLING MY ARTTT! >:V

I on;y did it because Cirno said it needed an F in one of his posts.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2010)

i can live with ads on FAF. the placement is alright, too.
the logo doesnt really do it for me though, it looks a little "sterile" if you know what i mean :T


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i can live with ads on FAF. the placement is alright, too.
> the logo doesnt really do it for me though, it looks a little "sterile" if you know what i mean :T


 
I know exactly what you mean.

Needs more spooge.

Maybe you should have it splattered all over the FA tail bit, I don't think it'd show that well on the other letters.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 28, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I ony did it because Cirno said





Xenke said:


> *because Cirno said*


 How is that a good reason?


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 28, 2010)

_Love_ the new forum tweaks. The Vbulletin logo in the corner was beginning to bug me. Having ads in the forums is a pretty good idea too, methinks.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> How is that a good reason?


 
OMFG u so unprofessional. :V

And I dunno... traveling all day makes me a bit out of it.


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2010)

Getting some duplicate ads on some page loads.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wlll Fender make an appearance again, or is it too early for cosmetics?


 I really like the Fender logo for the forums, but at the same time, it makes the header a bit too large. Forums need a nice, simple and sweet design philosophy.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes. You win scorn, because it's pretty bloody obvious.


 
You shitting me? I spent some good 20 minutes looking at that logo trying to find the F after Neer said it was there. That's the subtlest bloody F I've ever seen.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2010)

Corto said:


> You shitting me? I spent some good 20 minutes looking at that logo trying to find the F after Neer said it was there. That's the subtlest bloody F I've ever seen.


 I agree. It needs a little indent or a tiny line or something. It can be small and subtly, but something...


----------



## Kantress (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm sorry, but... you're an idiot.


 
I thought people weren't allowed to call people 'idiots', since it was overly imflammatory. That being said, I agree with your sentiments.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I agree. It needs a little indent or a tiny line or something. It can be small and subtly, but something...


We'll work with a bit, see what we can do.



Kantress said:


> I thought people weren't allowed to call people 'idiots', since it was overly imflammatory. That being said, I agree with your sentiments.


Generally, yes, but sometimes the circumstances are valid enough.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2010)

Corto said:


> You shitting me? I spent some good 20 minutes looking at that logo trying to find the F after Neer said it was there. That's the subtlest bloody F I've ever seen.


 
You either see the F or the A. You can't look at both at the same time.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We'll work with a bit, see what we can do.


 
You could always change the color of the part that's an F to a darker/lighter color.

A line would be kind of icky.


----------



## Kantress (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Generally, yes, but sometimes the circumstances are valid enough.



You mean if the person is enough of an annoying buffoon it's permitted? Damn it, I could have gotten away with calling a few people names in the cub porn thread! Would you unlock it so I can get a final post in?


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

Kantress said:


> You mean if the person is enough of an annoying buffoon it's permitted? Damn it, I could have gotten away with calling a few people names in the cub porn thread! Would you unlock it so I can get a final post in?


 If that was the case, just about everyone could be called an idiot at some point(s) in time (especially some people with power).  Yet, he's the owner, so he can call anyone what he wants without (noticeable) consequences, even if it wouldn't be the smartest thing to do.


Corto said:


> You shitting me? I spent some good 20 minutes  looking at that logo trying to find the F after Neer said it was there.  That's the subtlest bloody F I've ever seen.


 I agree.  After a while I was able to see the "F", because the "a" by itself didn't look right.  But it just doesn't fit well with me.  I still mainly only see an "a", and I have to pay attention hard to notice the "F" together with the "a".  Still, it's not the first thing I'd worry about changing/updating on FA.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 28, 2010)

I want Fender's fuzzbutt back! D:
wtf is this crap banner?


----------



## GingerM (Nov 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You either see the F or the A. You can't look at both at the same time.


 
If you can, you should also see the fnords


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> How is that a good reason?


 
I'm a blind commander.

It's as good as your reasons, sadly. "You're basically advertising" + "that's reason enough".



Kantress said:


> You mean if the person is enough of an annoying buffoon it's permitted? Damn it, I could have gotten away with calling a few people names in the cub porn thread! Would you unlock it so I can get a final post in?


 
Saying idiot, retarded, dumbass or any of these is fine as long as it's either true or does not break any rules. Locked threads rarely get opened again, and nobody will open a thread so you could post how idiot is one person and the other. That's quite a selfish idea.
Of course, bickering with others does not cause any good - if you make a flame war, you're dead infracted. You need to have good enough vocabulary and a working brain to make the insult very subtle. Only those who actually care will read through it and try to find the hint, but most just skip.  You have more chances to earn medals and trophies if you are overly successful or you're popular for somewhat reason.

The owner can say anything - but I know that if I respond like a mirror, it will be bad - because either a mirror reflects, or it's gets broken.

It's still kind of hard to see the F, but at least the ads don't get straight into my face between threads so often.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 29, 2010)

While you're tweaking the forum, 'Neer, is it possible to get breadcrumbs below as well as above the threads? I tend to use breadcrumbs to navigate forums and I'd love not having to scroll up to the top to go back to the parent forum.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 29, 2010)

For me, the ads are too distracting. Good thing I have adblock on my normal computer.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't mind the changes, not too distracting


----------



## Accountability (Nov 30, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I really like the Fender logo for the forums, but at the same time, it makes the header a bit too large. Forums need a nice, simple and sweet design philosophy.


 
You should really think about making the logo part of the current header smaller then. It's adding unnecessary blank space. Something like this would make it look more streamlined and would shave off 25-30 px.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 1, 2010)

My design senses say if you want it to be a tail that's fine, but you really shouldn't meld those 2 shapes together creating such a tangent. Which is exactly what was done with the tail  and the F (killed the F in the process). Changing the colors destroys the shape of the tail so a line break would be a bit more appropriate. However, it would be best to go through several revisions for better legibility. Our minds work pretty well in fitting shapes together, otherwise people like Android/Andrew Jones wouldn't be successful. However, you gotta watch those tangents and see if even if they're intentional can destroy the message you're trying to convey.

Gustav Klimt was good with tangents (and I know this is a conversation that is one) - anyone who had seen Elfen Lied will know the opening credits were basing their paintings off them.

Just saying, good way and bad way to use tangents...and the logo right now is falling into the latter.


----------

